# IUI clomid??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Girlies

We are due to start IUI using donor sperm in 9 days time... im going to try clomid ofrom day 2 for 5 days..

anyone else used clomid for IUI and got a BFP??

I wanted to try fully medicated IUI (jabs and all lol) but consultant said to try clomid first..

Em x


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Em,

Great news you're going to start soon very exciting   How did you find the Esperance?

My IUIs have both been fully medicated but I'm sure someone will be along who can help.

Good luck    

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks hun.. we found Dr Chui at the esperance amazing he answered our many questions and was so so nice.. Just gotta wait for AF now


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Em,

Wanted to wish you lots of luck with your IUI, like Shemonkey I've been doing fully medicated. Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long    


PompeyD


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Hi Em ,

I had a successful IUI at the Esperance using just Clomid.  It was second time lucky, which was amazing considering I had a pretty dismal fertility history and was no spring chicken 

Best of luck
Upsyx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh wow upsydaisy you've just made me feel so much more positive thanks hun


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Em, i'm on my 1st IUI with clomid, the plan was to add menopur injections from day 5 but when I went for scan they said not to do injections as looked like clomid was doing the job on its own! I had 3 little follies already and if more grew i'd have to abandon. All will be revealed at next scan, so nervous! Wishing you lots of luck, Jovi x


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Upsydaisy, that's cheered me up, congrats   x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovigirl hoping those Follie's behaive and dont multiply but just grow


----------

